

Yanis Varoufakis - Confessions of an Erratic Marxist - Nimi
http://yanisvaroufakis.eu/2013/12/10/confessions-of-an-erratic-marxist-in-the-midst-of-a-repugnant-european-crisis/

======
christmm
It is positive that economists are starting to "get it".

